# Eldorado Veneer cover-ups??



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't help thinking about this, first it's molded concrete, dyed to resemble natural stone.
Now, it's modular units resembling "a bunch of little stones".
What's next?

I know, I know, commercial and highway construction already use large panels.
Concrete stampers do likewise.

Don't folks appreciate the beauty of natural stone these days or do they just not care to notice the difference?

Or as Dom says, "Profit stone" and it's all about the money!

Maybe it's the new generation. I don't know...

Maybe it's just me. :w00t:
D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Diamond D. said:


> Don't folks appreciate the beauty of natural stone these days or do they just not care to notice the difference?
> 
> Or as Dom says, "Profit stone" and it's all about the money!
> 
> D.


It's actually pro-fit, I never even noticed the similarity to profit. 

Usually the pro-fit is a commercial product and like most commercial products it's meant to go up fast and look good to passersby, not meant to be examined. But I do think that people are just lacking in the ability to see the difference in real vs fake. Look at all the furniture made with particle board, and people with plastic surgery. Crappy built plastic vehicles that get a bunch of bells and whistles that break down a couple months out of warranty. 

I can't stand it either, but it's the way the world has been going for quite a while and it will take a cultural revolution to make it stop


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Diamond D. said:


> I can't help thinking about this, first it's molded concrete, dyed to resemble natural stone.
> Now, it's modular units resembling "a bunch of little stones".
> What's next?
> 
> ...


No, you are not alone. Unfortunately, handcrafted work and material is pushed aside for faster and cheaper. This is the way of the Walmart culture...and it's frustratingly harder to find good projects. I guess it's just put your head down and work...do the satisfying projects for yourself or the rare client that cares enough to pay for quality.

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I don't consider this kind of work to be masonry.


----------



## rpm150 (Apr 13, 2013)

I enjoy doing natural stone but noone wants to shell out the kind of cash required to do it especially to a kid still in college only working on it on weekends. 

Love it or hate it, I didn't pick it. 

Ryan.


----------

